# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Cursor dans boucle

## jolatouf

Bonjour,

J'utilise un cursor dans une boucle d'une procdure stocke. Quand la boucle ne fait aucun traitement mon curseur marche, mais quand je ralise les traitements, IQ me dit que le cursor n'est pas ouvert.

Ceci fonctionne



```

```

Ceci ne fonctionne pas



```

```

Si vous avez une ide je suis preneur.

Merci

----------


## jolatouf

J'ai solutionn en remontant d'un niveau, la boucle se fait donc dans un  script bash sur le serveur UNIX...

----------

